# Hazelnuts?



## Roxy the Rat (Apr 7, 2013)

Are hazelnuts okay for rats? I couldn't find anything about it on the safe/unsafe food list, but maybe I simply overlooked it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Yes, they're fine.


----------



## Roxy the Rat (Apr 7, 2013)

Alright, thanks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

As I understand it all true nuts are


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roxy the Rat (Apr 7, 2013)

Haha it was funny watching them take them from my hand- Samantha took one and tried to fit a second one in her mouth. It fit... Right after the first one fell out XD then she grabbed it in her front paws... Only to drop it, once again, in the process of stashing it away.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

